# Swollen eye



## Sanine (Mar 17, 2010)

I am new here, but I was wanting some information and thoughts about what I should do for my Betta, Isaac. I've had him for about 7 months. I am unsure if the tank I have for him is a 1.5 gallon or 2 gallon tank. I do not have a heater for him, but I do have a filter. I have an aquarium light I turn on during the day for him. I also try to give him areas to hide in the tank. I also have a live plant in the tank. 

Yesterday I cleaned out his tank and waited until today to put him in to his clean tank and as I was putting him in the tank, somehow he ended on the floor instead of the tank. I picked him up as fast as I could and put him back in the water, but now he is swimming near the top of the water and his right eye is pretty swollen. His color seems to be a little more dim than he normally is. 

Normally I have a fake plant in the tank that he likes to stay in, but with his eye swollen he seems to be getting caught in the fake plant so I took it out fearing he may hurt himself in it. I am also unsure if I should keep the aquarium light on for him or turn it off. 

I have included 2 pictures of Isaac. They are not a good quality because they were taken with my web cam, but hopefully you can see how swollen his eye is in them.

I appreciate any input on what I should do for him. One main issue I have is how much I can afford right now. After reading through the forum I have decided to get a heater for him but I can't afford to until next week.

Thanks,
Samantha


----------



## Sanine (Mar 17, 2010)

Just an update Isaac is swimming around more than he was yesterday. His eye is still swollen but it seems to have gone down a bit. His swollen eye has a red spot in it. 
Here are better photos of him with his eye.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ooooo... ouch.

Looks like Popeye. I've not had experience with popeye, but I think it's treatable. 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...AUQBSgA&q=how+to+treat+popeye+in+fish&spell=1


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Was his eye swollen before the fall? or did the fall cause the edema?

Clean water and lots of it with daily water changes to help prevent a secondary infection, get a heater and thermomter, but I would keep the water temp in the 75-76F range until he is healed up and then up the heat to 79-80F,
It is not uncommon for them to lose the eye from injuries and a fish will be just fine, so don't freak out if the eye ball falls out, as long as he has clean water he should be fine.
You can also try epsom salt 1tsp/gal this will help with swelling/edema and some bacteria/fungal issues in the water. If you have IAL or oak leave I would add that as well.

If he looks like he is getting worse or a secondary infection has occurred you may want to treat with a broad spectrum antibiotic, I don't use OTC meds so someone else will have to recommended a brand, just follow the label directions and full course.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maracyn 1 and 2 will treat popeye.


----------



## Sanine (Mar 17, 2010)

Oldfishlady, his eye became swollen after the fall. I will see if I can get a heater and thermometer today. 
How will I be able to tell if a secondary infection is setting in? would it just be his change of color and the way he acts? 
Sorry this is my first betta (from having gold fish before) so I am a little unsure of how to do somethings. 
Thanks every one I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When a secondary sets in, several things can happen but not always, usually they will become lethargic or stop moving/swimming, appetite can decrease, around the infected area the site can get red streaks and/or red/discolor in general, increased slim production, clamping of fins, hiding, fast/rapid gill movement are just some of the thing that can be seen.
Keep the water really clean to help keep the bacterial/pathogens number low, water temp in the 75-76F range since bacteria thrive in water water, but you don't want it too cool or the fish will become stressed..it is kind of a double edged sword in a way.....epsom salt can help with edema and as dramaqueen stated the maracyn 1 & 2 would be a good choice for broad spectrum antibiotic.
Keep us posted on how he is doing....


----------



## Sanine (Mar 17, 2010)

He seems to be doing better. He is still hanging out around the top of the tank. I did another water change today and he is now swimming around more than he was before. His eye seems to be going down a bit but also seems to be a little "droopy" from how it looked yesterday. 
I haven't noticed too much difference in his eating habbit. However I was told when I bought him from Petsmart to feed him a pinch of pellets every other day. Should I be feeding him more often less amounts? or continue feeding him a pinch every other day? 
I also bought a heater today http://www.petco.com/product/102429/Hydor-Mini-Aquarium-Heater.aspx. I haven't put it in the tank yet. I was wondering if that is okay? I read on a post elsewhere that the tank should be watched to make sure it doesn't get too hot. I'm usually gone most of the day and don't get home sometimes after a 12 hour day. Could being gone that long without monitoring the heat on that heater end up killing Isaac? 
With adding the salt to the water can you point me into the right direction that I may find the topic on the site? 
Sorry for so many questions. I know now, this topic has gone off into one that should be talked elsewhere on the board. 
Thanks again everyone. I really do appreciate the help you have given me. 
Sam


----------



## reaperss06 (Jan 31, 2010)

The feeding should be done twice a day, 5 pellets maybe even 6 I believe will work fine. The salt issue, read the directions very carefully, too much salt and your fish will die (sad experience). If his eye is getting better then keep doing what your doing, sounds like it was just a swollen side effect of falling. I'm not sure about the droopy that is happening maybe its just because it was so big, kind of like when someone obese loses a lot of weight. Maybe some one else can help on the droopyness.

I use that heater and love it, it seems to work perfectly fine in a 2 gallon, might overheat if its less then that. The 12 hours does seem to put a burden on you in some way, but the thermometer will help, if possible test the heater when you can be home for a full day or two, and see how it acts during the day. My heater keeps the tank about 80-81 degrees, but I'm a 2 gallon.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ouch! That actually scared me. Sorry about his eye though. ) :


----------



## Sanine (Mar 17, 2010)

So my Fish seems to be doing better. His eye is still swollen and a tad droopy but not as bad as it first was. His color seems more vibrant, but now the issue is eating. He will take the food in his mouth but then spit it back out again. This is the second day in a row that he has done that. 
Is there anything I can do to get him to eat?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sometimes adding a drop or two of fresh garlic juice will help with appetite, when a fish spits their food in and out this is a form of chewing and tasting...to either break it down in smaller pieces to swallow or check to be sure it is food or something they like, usually if it is a food that they always ate they may not be hungry and holding food for a day or two may help.
Good to hear that he is doing better, stay on top of the daily water changes, are you using epsom salt?


----------



## Sanine (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry it's been a while since I have said anything on here. I've been pretty busy with school. I have kept up on the daily water changes, and I had to wait a few extra days since I last posted to get epsom salt, but since I got the salt Isaac's eye has gone down significantly. It's still a little swollen. Maybe about half a size of an eye bigger than it should be. he is swimming or rather darting around the tank all the time. His appetite is back, but he isn't eating as much as he used to. He bumps a lot into things on the side the eye is swollen on. Is it possible that he may permanently loose eyesight in that eye? right now I think its because the eye is damaged. Thanks everyone for your help! I really appreciated it and after searching around the site I've decided, when I can afford it I want to buy a bigger tank for my fish along with some treats for him such as the blood worms and brine shrimp.


----------



## orangeziggy (Mar 31, 2010)

whoah. I've never had a betta with a case of popeye(of course, I've only had 2 bettas, but that's not the point). That seems like a scary situation.


----------

